# DH does not love me anymore.



## too late (Sep 21, 2008)

never mind


----------



## Sweet love (Sep 10, 2008)

you simply have to tell hi exactly what you told us above: that you feel guilty and that you didnt took his advices seriouslty and that youshould have and that you didnt care enough in the past and took yoru mariage fro granted but that now oyu are very willing to do all twhat it will take ot change that and to rebuild everythign up.
You have otcoem wiht suggestiosn too.
Say you would like you two to do more htigns together and ogout more often and to travel together,a nd tell him that you think its all your fault.
tell him that it will be desastrous to break oyru amrriage just like that and to give it a chance first, and to rebuild rom,ance. you ahve to go out like oyu did at the begining and to do things daily to make thigns feel romantical and to strenghthen tha tlove.. it dont have been taken care of for years so now it needs oil and ot be repainted and rebuilded and all.
Show him that you are willing to do it. mean it,a nd i am sure that he will be glad for that.
he sounds like he has been feelign bad about it since very long also ot see how reluctant you were to change a thing and how little seriously you took his warning.
tell him oyu are sorry for that and that his decision was for oyu a wake up call.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm.. he is still living with you. Ask him when are you leaving so I can go on with my life? If you don't love me, and have to treat me like I am a stranger, to hell with you, man. Sometimes a man needs to see that women will not take their ****, and not crying over him, and bagging them to stay.. like they are the last man they will ever get.
Sorry, but sometimes, bad or good, you have to stand up for yourself. It isn't going good anyway, is it? So why not call him on it? Let him see that he isn't the best thing since slice bread. I know it hurts, hun, but sometimes if you act like you could care less about him, the more he will come around. Not with all men this will happen though, but hey, it is worth a try.. if he doesn't want to go talk about and save his marriage, right?


----------



## too late (Sep 21, 2008)

never mind


----------

